# 21 Ways to Turn Costco's Rotisserie Chicken into a Five Star Meal



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

21 WAYS TO TURN COSTCO’S ROTISSERIE CHICKEN INTO A FIVE STAR MEAL
Got Leftover Costco Rotisserie Chicken? Try These Recipes

Costco’s rotisserie chicken, along with a bunch of their other products, kind of has a cult following. In a sea of oversized vats of olives and ketchup jugs the size of your head, the rotisserie chicken stands out for a few reasons: it’s tender, it’s juicy, it’s quick and it’ll only set you back around five bucks. Roughly the cost equivalent of a venti beverage at Starbucks — but unlike a caramel macchiato, Costco’s rotisserie chicken will sustain you for days. Like, it’s big, y’all. We’re not sure where Costco rounds up these birds, but they’re noticeably larger than the ones you’ll find sitting under heat lamps at other supermarkets.
So, in all likelihood, you’ll have a decent amount of leftovers after your first night dining on this grab-and-go entrée. But that’s just another reason you should reach for this pre-cooked poultry! You’ll be dining on it for days. If you’re the type who craves a little more variety from your cuisine, that might not sound super-appealing. However, the internet is a giving place, and a cursory search yields countless recipes you can create using leftover rotisserie chicken from Costco.
But hey, you’re busy. We get it — that’s part of the reason you love Costco’s quick and easy chicken option in the first place. So, we did you a solid and rounded up some of the best recipes out there that you can whip up using your rotisserie chicken remains. If you thought your family loved it the first night, they’re going to love these gourmet remixes.

*BAKED BBQ CHICKEN ROLL-UP* https://www.oldhousetonewhome.net/baked-bbq-chicken-roll-ups/ It’s a well-known fact that kids will eat basically anything that comes in roll-up form, especially if a dipping sauce is involved. Give them something both tasty and irresistible when you serve up Old House to New Home’s super-simple BBQ chicken roll-up using rotisserie leftovers.








*BETTER THAN TAKEOUT CHICKEN FRIED RICE* Better than Takeout Chicken Fried Rice DIY fried rice is already a dream come true. But according to The Recipe Critic, adding chicken really amps up the flavor of this fun dish. And since Costco’s rotisserie is so flavorful already, it’s the perfect chicken for the job.








*BUFFALO CHICKEN CHEESY PENNE *Quick & Easy Buffalo Chicken Pasta Recipe | WhitneyBond.com Whitney Bond’s buffalo chicken cheesy penne looks (and tastes!) like a dish you spent hours preparing. But thanks partially to the fact that she uses leftover rotisserie in the recipe, this dreamy meal takes less than half an hour to whip up.








*CHEESY CAPRESE CHICKEN & QUINOA CASSEROLE* Cheesy Caprese Chicken & Quinoa Casserole - Eat Yourself Skinny Rotisserie chicken, cheese, quinoa, fresh tomatoes and basil. What’s not to love about Eat Yourself Skinny’s cheesy caprese casserole recipe?








*CHICKEN CAESAR PASTA SALAD* Chicken Caesar Pasta Salad Tossing leftover rotisserie in a salad is a wildly easy idea and yet one that never seemed to occur to us before. The Creativity Exchange combines the chicken with the dressing and other ingredient, but stores the romaine separate to keep it fresh and crunchy. All it takes is a quick toss and it’s ready to devour!








*CHICKEN CHILE VERDE STEW* Chicken Chile Verde Stew There is nothing better on a cold day than a bowl of hot soup. Unless, that is, you’re talking about a bowl of hot soup that’s as quick and easy to make as Good + Simple’s chicken chile verde stew. Time-saving rotisserie leftovers FTW, once again! 
*CHICKEN ENCHILADA CASSEROLE* Chicken Enchilada Casserole We know what you’re thinking: Dear god in culinary heaven, this looks amazing. But also maybe, This looks complicated. Good news? Home Made Interest’s recipe is actually pretty easy to pull off. Even better news? Your tasty rotisserie chicken leftovers will become party of an even tastier dish.








*CHICKEN OLIVIA *Chicken Olivia Recipe You know what your rotisserie chicken needs? To be doused in a creamy, dreamy sauce made using ingredients like sour cream and cheddar cheese. Bunny’s Warm Oven has the 4-1-1 on this mouth-watering meal, also known as “Chicken Olivia.”








*CHICKEN STUFFED ALFREDO SHELLS* Chicken Alfredo Stuffed Shells Looking for a fun way to use your leftover rotisserie? Stuff it in oversized shells and smother it with alfredo sauce and cheese! Like Mother, Like Daughter has the right idea with this crowd-pleaser.








*COCONUT CHICKEN CURRY* Coconut Curry Chicken Bring on the flavor! For major impact without a major time commitment, consider Taste & Tell’s coconut chicken curry. You can even shave more time off your meal prepping by just using whatever store-bought curry you have on hand (as opposed to making a trip to the market for the fresh stuff).








*CRACK CHICKEN CASSEROLE* Crack Chicken Casserole - Plain Chicken What do you get when you combine rotisserie chicken, cheddar, bacon, ranch seasoning, sour cream and cream of chicken soup? Well, for starters, Plain Chicken’s crack chicken casserole. But more importantly, a dish your family will demolish… and then ask for more.









Continued / ...


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

*CRACK CHICKEN ROLL UPS *Highfive With only a few ingredients, these delicious and easy rollups come together in no time.








*CREAMY CHICKEN GNOCCHI WITH SPINACH *Creamy Chicken Gnocchi with Spinach If you have large pieces of rotisserie chicken leftover (an entire breast), the creator of this recipe, Sprinkles and Sprouts suggests tossing it in your stand mixer and using the paddle attachment to shred it quickly! You can also try making this with Trader Joe’s famous cauliflower gnocchi if you’re trying to cut back on carbs.








*CREAMY SPINACH ARTICHOKE CHICKEN CASSEROLE* Creamy Spinach Artichoke Chicken Casserole If you want to elevate your leftover rotisserie a little, take a cue from Nibble and Dine. Kate’s recipe is creamy, beautiful and sneaks in an impressive two pounds of vegetables!








*EASY CHICKEN POT PIE* Easy Chicken Pot Pie You had to know this was coming, right? Because you can’t have a round-up of chicken recipes without including the most quintessential chicken comfort food. Spicy Southern Kitchen will help guide you from leftover rotisserie to picture-perfect chicken pot pie.








*EASY CREAMY CHICKEN PASTA BAKE* Easy Creamy Chicken Pasta Bake · Chef Not Required... Listen, it doesn’t get much easier than Chef Not Required’s easy creamy chicken pasta bake. The sauce literally only has two ingredients, and then you just toss in bacon, your rotisserie and pasta before baking to perfection.








*EASY GREEK TZATZIKI CHICKEN SALAD* Easy Greek Tzatziki Chicken Salad - Host The Toast Raise your hand if you’re obsessed with tzatziki sauce (_raises both hands and waves them around enthusiastically_). So, we probably don’t have to tell you that coating leftover rotisserie in this Greek condiment and then combing it with chicken salad ingredients is a good idea. This recipe from Host the Toast is simple, healthful and, best of all, heavy on the tzatziki.








*EASY ROTISSERIE CHICKEN TACOS* Easy Rotisserie Chicken Tacos You can never — we repeat, never — go wrong with tacos. So, the next time you have leftover Costco rotisserie, you should turn to this simple recipe from A Family Feast. You can even set out a toppings bar so your family can dress up their rotisserie tacos however they’d like.








*FRENCH ONION CHICKEN NOODLE CASSEROLE* French Onion Chicken Noodle Casserole TBH, this recipe from Kleinworth & Co. should come with a warning label — because it’s highly addictive. But what else can you expect from a dish that marries egg noodles, cheese, rotisserie chicken and crispy fried onions?!








*ROTISSERIE CHICKEN SKILLET* Rotisserie Chicken Skillet There are few things we love more than a good skillet meal! A Family Feast recommends using rotisserie chicken for both its flavor and convenience, which in this dish is deliciously combined with lightly toasted orzo and veggies.








*VEGGIE LOADED ROTISSERIE CHICKEN CASSEROLE* Veggie Loaded Rotisserie Chicken Casserole Rotisserie chicken and veggies are a match made in heaven. And when you add cheese? Well, that just tips the scales toward taste nirvana. Project Meal Plan does just that in a comforting dish that boasts broccoli, cauliflower, baby spinach and other healthy ingredients.


----------



## frances.mcnulty (9 mo ago)

Now I'm starving! And it's almost midnight!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

We never leave Costco without at least one 😃


----------

